# This is Mi Bella



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

She is my heart.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's one more.


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

What a cutie pie! 
I'm afraid these will my last 2 Mastiff's, just getting too old (56), lol. I will probably stick with smaller babies after a while. I can't imagine being slobbered, stepped on, and pulled through the snow on my stomach when I'm 76


----------

